# Please help ID



## bkhoshza (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been browsing the forums for a while now and have decided to start my own planted tank. 
I would appreciate any help with IDing these plants, thanks.

































The last two pics are the same plant just pic from top and bottom.


----------



## CRS Fan (Nov 25, 2008)

bkhoshza said:


> I've been browsing the forums for a while now and have decided to start my own planted tank.
> I would appreciate any help with IDing these plants, thanks.


*Staurogyne repens*
View attachment 17895


*Cryptocoryne parva*
View attachment 17896


*Duckweed (maybe giant variety)*
View attachment 17897


View attachment 17898


Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

How long is the second plant in your tank? If only short, it is more likely that it is C. nevelli than parva.


----------



## bkhoshza (Aug 24, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> *Staurogyne repens*
> View attachment 17895
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Haha. Its just a really close up picture of Duckweed. They're regular size.



Yo-han said:


> How long is the second plant in your tank? If only short, it is more likely that it is C. nevelli than parva.


Yup you are right it is Cryptocoryne Nevelli. Thanks!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo-han said:


> How long is the second plant in your tank? If only short, it is more likely that it is C. nevelli than parva.


C. nevelli is a misspelling of C. nevillii. In the hobby Cryptocoryne x willisii and sometimes also C. parva are erroneously called "C. nevillii" for ages. But true C. nevillii is a completely different, very rare species, said to be not suited for tanks:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nev/nev.html
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html



Cavan Allen said:


> Duckweed (maybe giant variety)


Yes, I'm sure it's a _Spirodela_ species. Roundish fronds, a bunch of 7 or more roots per frond:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirodela
Lemna: 1 root per frond
Landoltia: 2-7 roots per frond

@bkhoshza: What's the size of Your duckweed? Spirodela has mostly a diameter of about 5 mm or more.


----------



## bkhoshza (Aug 24, 2012)

miremonster said:


> C. nevelli is a misspelling of C. nevillii. In the hobby Cryptocoryne x willisii and sometimes also C. parva are erroneously called "C. nevillii" for ages. But true C. nevillii is a completely different, very rare species, said to be not suited for tanks:
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/nev/nev.html
> http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/wil/wil.html
> 
> ...


So Cryptocoryne x willisii, good to know.

Yes, they definitely have seven or more roots per frond and the diameter ranges from 5 to close to 10mm.

Informative, Thank you.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There are several Cryptocoryne x willisii variants, the most common ones in the hobby and trade are apparently 2 forms:
- the former Cryptocoryne lucens, now C. x willisii "lucens" http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=196&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne with rather long, narrow leaf blades
- and another x willisii with shorter leaf blades, that's the plant that is most frequently called "C. nevillii" or "nevelli" in the hobby. (but also the "lucens" form is occasionally labeled "nevillii")
I think You have the latter, so I agree with Johan.

Spirodela: nowadays there are only 2 or 3 accepted species, but seemingly difficult to distinguish. S. polyrhiza is the most familiar one.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a Spirodela without a purple underside before, but I agree with miremonster's reasoning. 

Side note: admittedly, I don't pay much attention to duckweed classification, but since when did it get placed in the aroid family?


----------

